# Mikron Wiedergabe abschalten



## Souldgim (12. September 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe Windoofs 7 und möchte das Mikrofon (einfaches Mikro)  abstellen,weil ich höre was es aufnimmt.Unter den Einstellungen beide Pegel bei "Mikro" und "Was-Sie-Hören" runterdrehen geht,weil ich mich immer noch höre .Ich möchte also die Wiedergabe abschalten 
Bitte um Hilfe                            

Soundkarte: Creative SB X-Fi


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2010)

Hörst Du Dich denn immer, auch unter windows? Oder nur, wenn ein bestimmtes Programm an ist? An sich müßte das mic stumm sein, wenn Du bei "wiedergabe" den Mic-Regler auf Stumm hast ^^


----------



## Souldgim (13. September 2010)

Genau das ist das Problem.Es ist nicht aus,auch wenn die Pegel runter sind!!
Ich höre die Wiedergabe immer,auch unter Windows und in Spielen.

Ich wüsste bereits eine Lösung: Zurück zu XP .Diese Probleme hatte ich unter XP nicht,und auch einige weitere nicht

XP > 7


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2010)

Vlt. geh mal zu "Aufnahme" - vlt. musst Du es auch da abstellen?


----------



## silversliv3r (13. September 2010)

"Was Sie Hören" ist allerdings nicht unter Wiedergabe, sondern unter Aufnahme zu finden, was mich irgendwie vermuten lässt, dass du das Mikrofon bei den Aufnahmeeinstellungen heruntergeregelt hast. Dann sollte man eigentlich auch nichts hören, dann kannst du's natürlich aber nicht mehr benutzen. Du musst Mikro bei den Wiedergabeeinstellungen muten (Sound -> Wiedergabe -> Lautsprecher -> Pegel)

Alles Liebe


----------

